

Localtunnel -- instantly set up a public tunnel to your local web server - progrium
http://github.com/progrium/localtunnel

======
lindvall
What deficiencies of <http://www.reversehttp.net/> is this trying to solve?

I've been happy with the reliability of reversehttp for all the testing I've
done with it.

If you're using ruby, hookout does a great job running your rack app as a
reversehttp endpoint: <http://github.com/paulj/hookout>

~~~
progrium
ReverseHTTP is just a spec and not a very popular one. Localtunnel is based on
SSH tunneling which has been around longer than ReverseHTTP, especially for
this particular purpose. And while Hookout is a great tool, I'm not sure why
it was made specific to Ruby Rack...

~~~
tonyg
You mean a spec, _and an implementation_ , right? ;-)
(<http://github.com/tonyg/reversehttp>) While I can't speak to its popularity,
I'll note that it works with plain ol' HTTP, no reliance on SSH in sight,
meaning building a client for the protocol is a piece of cake. If you need a
client implementation focussed on something other than Ruby Rack, you could
probably whip one up in an hour or so.

I personally don't think popularity or how long something has been around have
much to do with the merits of technologies. Fitness-for-purpose is much more
interesting.

------
wrs
Notice the "brought to you by Twilio" banner...nicely targeted service-as-
advertising.

------
progrium
Especially good for debugging webhooks, such as with PubSubHubbub.

